# Tamp



## CreativeMumma (Mar 26, 2018)

Hiya,

i just purchased a gaggia classic second hand which came with the standard tamp. It doesn't fit very well so I would like to a better one unfortunately I can't afford a reg barber 58mm so I was wondering if you have an alternative suggestions?

thanksin advance.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can find tampers on eBay for under £15, not sure if you would have to wait for delivery from China however. You can get second hand ones every now and again for a few quid.

Keep an eye on this auction: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F232718038348

Might go up a lot before its finished but if not you could get a tamper and jug for a good price.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a made by knock 58.3 you can have for £25


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

@CreativeMumma

I have a tamper for sale here - if you search my posts you'll see the advert. I'll let it go for £10 including post if you want it....

Cheers

Simon


----------

